# Inversion nom et prénom erreur



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous 


J'ai un tableau avec ds des cellules contenant dans une colonne des noms et prénoms séparés par un espace. (Dupont Jean)

Je voudrais inverser nom et prénom pour avoir prénom et nom. (Jean Dupont)

La colonne avec nom et prénom est C donc je tape en D :


=STXT(C3&" "&C3,TROUVE(" ",C3)+1,NBCAR(C3))


Et... j'ai un message d'erreur Excel (nous avons trouvé une erreur...)


Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller ? Merci.


----------



## r e m y (11 Juillet 2017)

Ça ne serait pas parce que tu utilises des virgules plutôt que des point-virgules ?


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2017)

Oui c'est bien ça ! Génial ! Merci


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juillet 2017)

Cela doit provenir du fait que j'ai copié cette formule qui avait une syntaxe anglaise et la virgule en Anglais devient un point virgule en Français, non ?


----------

